# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  How much of a calorie surplus on a test e only cycle?

## Twin

how much calories of a surplus is a recommended amount when on a test e cycle? Also since test e doesnt kick in till a few weeks, would it make sense to eat 400 calorie surplus the first 2-3 weeks. then bump it to 500-800 calorie surplus once its kicked in at the 4-6 week mark. Whats the calorie surplus guidelines with a test e only cycle. I feel this is something thats not discussed often and is an important part of a cycle and couldnt find the answers myself doing my research on it...

(and of course increase it even more during the cycle since your maintenance level of calories changes as you gain the weight)

----------


## Times Roman

testosterone improves protein uptake/synthesis, but your tdee doesn't change simply due to exogenesous test administration. what will increase your tdee is if your activity level changes. but all things being equal, your tdee will remain the same, so no need for changes to your diet.

i think where some get confused is the idea you need to increase your caloric intake when on test. Actually, you need to increase your caloric intake to grow, and test makes that easier. which is why a lot of newbs can't keep their gains, since their overall macros/caloric intake doesn't support the new growth.

----------


## Twin

Gotcha! Thx bro.

----------


## gonnagethuge

> testosterone improves protein uptake/synthesis, but your tdee doesn't change simply due to exogenesous test administration. what will increase your tdee is if your activity level changes. but all things being equal, your tdee will remain the same, so no need for changes to your diet.
> 
> i think where some get confused is the idea you need to increase your caloric intake when on test. Actually, you need to increase your caloric intake to grow, and test makes that easier. which is why a lot of newbs can't keep their gains, since their overall macros/caloric intake doesn't support the new growth.


Nice one times.

Are you effectively just saying here then that surplus calories is what gives groeth and all test does is make the process more efficient and accelerate it somewhat but effectively its the additional calories that sustain it?

Also what you say about noobs losing gains can you elaborate please?

Do tou just mean that they eat extra when on test groe but then revert back to lesser calories and cant keep it?

----------


## RaginCajun

how old are you? aren't you like 21-22?

----------


## Twin

> how old are you? aren't you like 21-22?


yep. i was born april 1991. i am 21 years old. I just want to really know my shit when it comes to the juice when it comes time for me to cycle.. 

all my friends have done pro hormones, and they are like 20. and so its very tempted. though i am afraid that i wont be able to get it up! if i screw up and dont recover.. so i may very well wait till im older.

but im just trying to do my research now so that i am very knowledgeable about a basic test cycle when it comes time for me...

though the thought about me cycling next summer has crossed my mind... because i have all my friends from the gym doing pro hormones and looking juicey and getting fast fast gains. and they seem to be doing fine... so its very tempting for me to get a cycle going.. but im afraid of forever not being able to my dick up if something goes wrong!! so i probably will wait.. but the option is still in my mind..


but till then im trying to get as knowledgeable as possible..


i know its a gamble too. but isee so many people juicing and doing pro hormones and they are all fine. that its very tempting for me to get on the juice!! but i have read a few threads on here of younger members getting gyno or not having any sex drive after a few months. so it scares me...

----------


## RaginCajun

> yep. i was born april 1991. i am 21 years old. I just want to really know my shit when it comes to the juice when it comes time for me to cycle.. 
> 
> all my friends have done pro hormones, and they are like 20. and so its very tempted. though i am afraid that i wont be able to get it up! if i screw up and dont recover.. so i may very well wait till im older.
> 
> but im just trying to do my research now so that i am very knowledgeable about a basic test cycle when it comes time for me...
> 
> though the thought about me cycling next summer has crossed my mind... because i have all my friends from the gym doing pro hormones and looking juicey and getting fast fast gains. and they seem to be doing fine... so its very tempting for me to get a cycle going.. but im afraid of forever not being able to my dick up if something goes wrong!! so i probably will wait.. but the option is still in my mind..
> 
> 
> ...



good! i was like you at your age but i did not do any research and indulged into it. i, luckily, didn't screw anything up (have a strong libido 30yr old) but knowing what i know now, i would never have done it. i was also waaaaay too high BF when i did also and did not know shit about diet. you have made some great progress so far so pat ya self on the back for that. this board has helped me lose 20 plus pounds since joining and i am better shape now than i have ever been in my life. keep up your hard work man, you will get there just keep waking up in the morning!

----------


## Times Roman

> Nice one times.
> 
> Are you effectively just saying here then that surplus calories is what gives groeth and all test does is make the process more efficient and accelerate it somewhat but effectively its the additional calories that sustain it?
> 
> Also what you say about noobs losing gains can you elaborate please?
> 
> Do tou just mean that they eat extra when on test groe but then revert back to lesser calories and cant keep it?


test makes your protein synthesis more efficient which is why it is easier to grow whiile on steroids . off cycle, you lose that efficiency and this is why if your macros are not sufficient, with the additional calories to support that new growth, then there is a significant trend to REVERT back to your pre cycle physique. the other problem is that the amount you need to eat is typically not supported by hunger, the urge to eat. 

blokes that have had many successful cycles know about the right way to eat, and its dialed in. and when they do cycle, they know they need to almost force feed, even post cycle. And don't sluff off at the gym post cycle. these blokes are the most likely to retain their gains.

----------


## mockery

fml dreading my next cycle , im on a -900 deficit and iam force feeding now lol

----------


## mockery

^ mind you thats 1100 whole food calories i eat in one meal so maybe it will condition me to eat bigger!!

----------

